# New member in the family...



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi guys, my brother bought today a sweet little Tippler hen for my young pij paji. She is so lovely. I named her ELEE. I'll post some of her pics in the morning with Paji. Bye


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is real cute name! 

PLEASE share a pic of your new bird!

Thank you.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

exciting! Can't wait to SEE!!!!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Here some pics of ELEE...


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

What a little beauty! Nice bird!


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

She's really lovely!! Great pictures.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks all for ur compliment


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Guys i've a question, when paji and elee will mate? I have put them in a cage or not?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Elee is lovely.

You need to give her some time to adjust to her new environment and feel safe and secure before her thoughts will turn to mating.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

ok. I'll wait........


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ami,
Congrats on your new pij. besh shundor. Peace


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Warren11...


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a beauty...I love the markings on her...lucky girl...both of you...and now they will be able to be pijy parents!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeasmin!

WHAT a beauty! Lucky your brother is watching out for you, he did a great JOB on finding this one! Whith in a month Im sure she'll settle down and be ready to get her grove on... CAN"T wait to hear the news of future babies... FUN!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone..... 
Sure i'll post updates.........


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

In this pics they are together..........
Now they share same box.........


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to say, PAJI paired with LOONI.
So we bought another one. We named him GOLDY. Here is his pics.......


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeasmin said:


> Sorry to say, PAJI paired with LOONI.
> So we bought another one. We named him GOLDY.


Ah, I guess Paji had other ideas for a mate!!  

Goldy's very beautiful, too, I must say.  Is that Elee beside him in the second photo? They look really good together!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

yap it is !!!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

alienbaby said:


> Ah, I guess Paji had other ideas for a mate!!


But LOONI is only 2 months old..........


----------

